# Diagnosis for Ilioinguinal Nerve block



## espada (May 12, 2009)

Hi all,

I work for a general surgery practice, and my co-biller/co-coder and I have recently had some trouble getting our Ilioinguinal Nerve blocks paid. We are billing CPT 64425, and for some reason multiple payors have been coming back asking us to rebill with valid ICD-9 codes. We have tried using both groin pain, 789.09, and mononeuritis of the lower limb, 355.8. Has anyone else had any trouble with this, and if so, should we try something else? 

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## Cuteyr (May 15, 2009)

Check for the LCD of your Area and if the code exists in the list.
Submit to the carrier with the LCD and charge sheet.


----------

